# CA GLUE



## mhenry (Sep 18, 2011)

Would you guy's mind taking a few minute to give me a some pointers on filling voids with CA glue. 
My questions are;
1- What Brand 
2- When should it be applied
3- What makes a good applicator
4- Will it penetrate softer woods leaving a "stain"
5- Safe for use on stabilized woods
6- Can it be finished, buffed, polished.. etc

I am sure there are more questions I should ask so any further input is greatly appreciated.
Mike


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 18, 2011)

I have been using Gorilla glue 5 min clear epoxy. it does not shrink and polishes well.I usually mix it with some saw dust for color and unless there are large gaps, it is hard to detect.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 21, 2011)

Ca glues are quite simple. Application right out of the tube, apply after final shapeing, before finish sanding. As for brand, any model/hobby shop will carry a good glue. Zap A Gap is great, as is Hot Stuff. if you need it to penetrate to fill thin deep cracks, use a thin viscosity glue, for pits and holes, use a thicker glue. It won't stain, but will leave a shiny spot after buffing, if there is no other finish applied. It is safe for stabilized woods. polishes up like a mirror. Some use it for a total surface treatment, several thin coats then sanded in between applications, and buff.


----------



## mhenry (Sep 21, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Ca glues are quite simple. Application right out of the tube, apply after final shapeing, before finish sanding. As for brand, any model/hobby shop will carry a good glue. Zap A Gap is great, as is Hot Stuff. if you need it to penetrate to fill thin deep cracks, use a thin viscosity glue, for pits and holes, use a thicker glue. It won't stain, but will leave a shiny spot after buffing, if there is no other finish applied. It is safe for stabilized woods. polishes up like a mirror. Some use it for a total surface treatment, several thin coats then sanded in between applications, and buff.



Pierre,Thanks and Happy B-Day


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 21, 2011)

Just don't use a paper towel to apply. Fumes galore.


----------

